# Oak burl and first pen



## biggreen (Feb 23, 2005)

This is the surprise wood from a earlier post. First pic is the largese piece I haven't cut yet. The rest are pics of the peice I cut up and the pen from them. The wood isn't dry so the top of the bottom section of the pen is trying to shrink on me. No big deal, it's a first shot. I have some siberian elm to play with now, 4 large pieces. Never even heard of it. Can't wait to cut into it.
later, biggreen


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Wow, that is very a cool looking grain.

Dang it, another wood to add to my "want to try list" LOL


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Man !!! that is some impressive lookin' wood, Steve.. Can't wait to see what you whup it into....

Good looking pen too....Hey, Bobby...MORE competition...LOL


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Very nice!

I like that little dark spot on the top of the pen!


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Very nice. I didn't know oak could look that good.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Great burl!


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Bobby said:


> Very nice. I didn't know oak could look that good.


My thoughts exactly...I have lots of oak...non of it looks like that good


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

That is a great looking chunk of wood. I love the way that pen turned out.


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

WOW is right. The grain in that pen is awesome. 
Of course, GB is gonna say you cut up a beautiful vase.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

I agree, that pen is beautiful but would have made a beautiful vase, or other larger object. I love the burl grain in that pen.


----------



## bear hide (Feb 14, 2008)

The swirls look like the "vortex" of which Tortuga is always warning us! 

Thanks for the really cool progression of photographs. It really exemplifies the steps that we take to release the art hidden inside of a piece of wood.


----------



## ladyfish (May 25, 2004)

wow, looks like roses inside that pen! really pretty.

ladyfish


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

ladyfish said:


> wow, looks like roses inside that pen! really pretty.
> 
> ladyfish


i was thinking the same thing! what a lovely pen!

rosesm


----------



## deerdude2000 (Feb 17, 2006)

*Oak Burl*

I have some big oak trees with knots like that growing off the roots is that what that is?


----------



## biggreen (Feb 23, 2005)

It's from where a limb was cut off years ago. The center kinda rots out and the ring keeps growing. They're from the ring.

later, biggreen


----------



## deerdude2000 (Feb 17, 2006)

*Oak burl*

Is this oak burl?????


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

*Oak burl* 
Is this oak burl?????

-------------

Oh, yesssss !!! that shore looks like burl...and...side note....there are a couple of guys on here that would KILL ya to get ahold of it...:rotfl:


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

burls......


----------

